# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  What is happening to the gas station in Lorient

## bkeats

We went to the beach at Lorient and had lunch at Bouchon yesterday. We noticed in addition to the gas station being closed every time we have gone by that the pumps have been removed. Seemed like a sign that the gas station with the best location in the world is not going to be there much longer. Anyone know what is happening to the site? Another giant villa like the one by the surf shack?

----------


## KevinS

The gas station is definitely going away, but I don’t know what will happen to the site.  I’m told that there is a new gas station coming, closer to Oasis.

----------


## cec1

> The gas station is definitely going away, but I don’t know what will happen to the site.  I’m told that there is a new gas station coming, closer to Oasis.



New construction across from entrance into Oasis parking lot includes the new gas station . . . reportedly a “convenience store” type station. Nothing yet planned for site of the closed station . . . interest coming from many parties — commercial & residential.

----------


## JEK

> New construction across from entrance into Oasis parking lot includes the new gas station . . . reportedly a “convenience store” type station.



 Oh thank heaven for Seven Eleven!

----------


## Dennis

> Oh thank heaven for Seven Eleven!



I'd be down with Le WaWa.

----------


## ChasBidd

Dennis the owner of the Lorient gas station was a wonderful friend.  RIP Dennis.

----------


## cec1

> Dennis the owner of the Lorient gas station was a wonderful friend.  RIP Dennis.



. . . knew him only slightly, Charlie . . . but always charming & with a laugh.

----------


## amyb

Chas,  sorry for the loss of your friend.

----------


## Reed

> New construction across from entrance into Oasis parking lot includes the new gas station . . . reportedly a “convenience store” type station. Nothing yet planned for site of the closed station . . . interest coming from many parties — commercial & residential.



The new gas station across from Oasis is projecting to open in June/July 2023.  I am told by someone very familiar with this project that the gas station will not be what we would call a "convenience store" but will have some sodas and such.  The good news for all you Laurent Eiffel lovers is that there will be a new sandal store located on the property called Brin d' Ille selling Italian made footwear.  There will also be a clothing store, sandwich/salad/juice and crepe place, a massage and nail place, a veterinarian, and a "mini school" which was described to me as not necessarily for young children but perhaps advanced learning in a small setting.  Sounded like an upscale learning center but don't quote me on that.  In addition there will be at ATM which will be nice to have on this side of the island.

----------


## amyb

Lots going on here. Thanks for boots onthe ground report.

----------


## Leon

> The new gas station across from Oasis is projecting to open in June/July 2023.  I am told by someone very familiar with this project that the gas station will not be what we would call a "convenience store" but will have some sodas and such.  The good news for all you Laurent Eiffel lovers is that there will be a new sandal store located on the property called Brin d' Ille selling Italian made footwear.  There will also be a clothing store, sandwich/salad/juice and crepe place, a massage and nail place, a veterinarian, and a "mini school" which was described to me as not necessarily for young children but perhaps advanced learning in a small setting.  Sounded like an upscale learning center but don't quote me on that.  In addition there will be at ATM which will be nice to have on this side of the island.



Not looking forward to the significant increase in traffic in our favorite area of the island.

----------


## marybeth

> Not looking forward to the significant increase in traffic in our favorite area of the island.



At least it’s not another enormous villa or $3000/night hotel. Am ATM and gas station are definitely needed.

----------


## JEK

> At least it’s not another enormous villa or $3000/night hotel. Am ATM and gas station are definitely needed.



 And I would imagine it will be chip/pin operated for off hours usage :thumb up:

----------

